
W3C forks HTML yet again - bpierre
https://annevankesteren.nl/2016/01/film-at-11
======
espadrine
I remember there had been divergence between the WHATWG spec and the HTML
spec, notably with respect to the main element. Were the W3C's modifications
reset in the process of re-forking the spec?

I cannot find a link to the new draft, and the 5.1 draft is dated Oct. 8th
2015: [https://www.w3.org/TR/2015/WD-
html51-20151008/](https://www.w3.org/TR/2015/WD-html51-20151008/).

~~~
specifictso
I believe this is what he's talking about:
[https://github.com/w3c/html](https://github.com/w3c/html)

------
jlukic
So standard

